# Difference between Olde English and Olde Victorian?



## fameb (Mar 27, 2008)

I've made a decision to purchase an Olde English Bulldogge. After heavy research, I've found them to be completely suitable to my situation. Plus there gorgeous dogs in my opinion. 



Anyway, I found two really good breeders nearby. One that breeds Olde English Bulldogge's and another that breeds Olde Victorian Bulldogge's,



After finding the Olde Victorian Bulldogge breeder, I decided to research the breed. What's the difference between them? I'm stuck with which one to go with?



Aside from being a tiny bit shorter, they seem to have the same characteristics. And both seem to be bred for the same reasons...Improved health among Bulldogs, and to bring the breed back to what they were originally


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Why don't you email the breeder(s) and have them explain the difference to you? I've never heard of Olde Victorian bulldogges personally, so I have nothing to offer on that front.


----------



## fameb (Mar 27, 2008)

MonicaBH said:


> Why don't you email the breeder(s) and have them explain the difference to you? I've never heard of Olde Victorian bulldogges personally, so I have nothing to offer on that front.


I'm going to, just wanted to ask people in here if there familiar with the breed.

I looked it up on dogbreedinfo. Still seems similar to me.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/oldevictorianbulldogge.htm


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

The difference is they were started by different breeders and are from slightly different mix since by different people. 

The OEB is probably the most recognized out all of the recreation bulldog. 

At this time it does not seem that either has managed to recreate the origin bulldogs exactly but at least the OEB has shown to be healthier and have some working ability. If you do to a good breeder that is with health test and one that works their dogs, not on bulls mind you but other hunting or protection work.

I really like the Renascence Bulldogges of Gargoyle Kennels myself. The APBT is and always will be my fav but if I were going to go with a different sort of Bulldog it would be from Gargoyle most likely other then an Alano Espanol which I doubt I could get a good one, but if I could. 

I also fancy the Olde Boston Bulldogge, they have at least captured the looks with that one.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

A good friend of my husband is a Victorian breeder - beautiful dogs. like you mentioned I only know the height difference. Like someone eles mentioned why don't you email both breeders and see what they say. Just curious where your Victorian breeder is? I can't imagine there being too many of those. Is it in Ontario by chance?


----------



## fameb (Mar 27, 2008)

LuvmyRotti said:


> A good friend of my husband is a Victorian breeder - beautiful dogs. like you mentioned I only know the height difference. Like someone eles mentioned why don't you email both breeders and see what they say. Just curious where your Victorian breeder is? I can't imagine there being too many of those. Is it in Ontario by chance?



The website that I stumbled upon of the breeder is in Ontario yes.

I still haven't contacted them though. Would like to see there kennel and everything.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I've researched the Olde English Bulldogge, myself, so that is the breed I know most about. I had to wade through a heck of a lot of politics to find out what I wanted to know (and I thought American Bulldog politics were bad...jeeze...). 

If you go the Olde English Bulldogge route, please be careful. There are a lot of irresponsible breeders out there just crossing English Bulldogs with American Bulldogs and calling them "Olde English Bulldogges". Run far, far away from those breeders. 

Here is the Olde's kennel club website for more information:
http://www.oldeenglishbulldoggekennelclub.com/


----------



## fameb (Mar 27, 2008)

blackrose said:


> I've researched the Olde English Bulldogge, myself, so that is the breed I know most about. I had to wade through a heck of a lot of politics to find out what I wanted to know (and I thought American Bulldog politics were bad...jeeze...).
> 
> If you go the Olde English Bulldogge route, please be careful. There are a lot of irresponsible breeders out there just crossing English Bulldogs with American Bulldogs and calling them "Olde English Bulldogges". Run far, far away from those breeders.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. The few breeders that I've found seem reputable, and the only one in Canada part of that kennel club I already found as well.

My only concern with an OEB or OVB, is that I'm not too experienced with handling a dominant breed. I have some experience with dogs, but never with larger breeds.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like the breeder your looking at in Ontario could be our friends. They live in Rockwood. Is that the one you are looking at? I know they are very careful and knowlegable about breeding quality dogs - and loves his dogs - He was trying to get us to buy one (because he knows we treat our dogs like our kids ) We have thought about it - they are cute puppies. If you have any concerns - call them.


----------



## fameb (Mar 27, 2008)

LuvmyRotti said:


> Looks like the breeder your looking at in Ontario could be our friends. They live in Rockwood. Is that the one you are looking at? I know they are very careful and knowlegable about breeding quality dogs - and loves his dogs - He was trying to get us to buy one (because he knows we treat our dogs like our kids ) We have thought about it - they are cute puppies. If you have any concerns - call them.


The one I found was in the Horshoe Valley region. Not sure if Rockwood is around there, I'm not too familiar with that area.

How are there dogs temperments?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

> My only concern with an OEB or OVB, is that I'm not too experienced with handling a dominant breed. I have some experience with dogs, but never with larger breeds.


 If you've had experience with training dogs before and realize that you'll need to lay down some rules for the dog to not walk all over you, you should be fine. If you have any questions or need help, just contact a reputable dog trainer and they can help you with some issues. 
I personally wouldn't sweat it too much.

But good luck with your search and whenever you get your puppy we must see pictures. Must must must. I love bully breeds.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

fameb said:


> The one I found was in the Horshoe Valley region. Not sure if Rockwood is around there, I'm not too familiar with that area.
> 
> How are there dogs temperments?


You know I have only met one of the Males and he was friendly. Once in a while he will bring a puppy by so it is hard to tell. I saw the breeders you were looking at in Horseshoe Valley (that's about 45 minutes north) Maximum bulldogs - looks like they are registered. You really can't judge by a website. You can check our friends out at  www.dozersbulldogges.com. I suggest you call with any questions. It will help with your decision process. However, I do know what you mean about wanting to visit the kennels prior to buying. That's what keeps me from buying a dog from the US, and there are alot more Rotti and Mastiff breeders there.


----------

